# Yahoo- Intercell AG Partners With Inclinix To Enroll 1800 Volunteers For Phase III Travelers' Diarrhea Vaccine Study (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Intercell AG has retained Inclinix, Inc., to recruit volunteers for their Phase III clinical trial of a Travelers' Diarrhea (TD) vaccine system. The TD vaccine is in the form of a skin patch -- a novel method for delivering a vaccine that is especially compelling because it is needle-free.View the full article


----------

